# Baffin Bay/Upper Laguna have been producing!!



## DailyLimit (May 8, 2012)

Been awhile since I've had the opportunity to post any updates, but its not from a lack of fishing, its from a lack of time. This Summer has been super busy for us here at Daily Limit. Fishing has been OUTSTANDING this year and will continue to only get better with cooler temperatures in the near future. As fall approaches we will be focusing on more trophy fishing than anything. Here's a few recent pics out of the hundreds this summer. Tight Lines everyone!!!

http://www.dailylimitguideservices.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Daily-Limit-Guide-Services-LLC-272565806275172/


----------



## DailyLimit (May 8, 2012)

more pics


----------

